# Sensible Seeds Review



## TokemnGo (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey all,
I placed an order with Sensible Seeds in the UK and 6 days later (including the weekend), I received them in a very discreet packaging to the Midwest USA.  When my roommate let me know I received a promo CD package from the UK, I knew exactly what it was though.  Good selection, great service, quick delivery, discreet packaging & billing on my statement.  Highly recommended.:ccc:


----------

